# Worst Director of all time?



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2008)

Hmmmmm, I was wondering about this. Most likely, the REAL worst director would be some guy who made 1 lost film(probably DTV) and was never hired again, but that would be boring.

Worst directed film of all time would probably either be "Gates of Hell 2" or "Bloody Murder", but even then, there are so many crapfests its hard to say. "Jaws: The Revenge" might be the worst directed sequel of all time, but "Rocky 4" would also be up there. To be fair, "Jaws: The Revenge" seems to have been badly produced, so the director might not be entirely at fault. But what about directors who are known for this stuff?

Ed Wood: Havent actually seen any of his films, but he's always mentioned.

H.G Lewis: Also haven't seen any of his films(intend too), but he became kind of popular for giving us lots of gore during the 60's.

Lucio Fulci: Some big critics(Ebert) tend to place him as another H.G Lewis. I dunno, I think movies like "Lizard in Womens Skin" disprove this(Ebert only saw "The Beyond"). But I will say during his later days, Fulci might be up there("Demonia" and "Cat in the Brain")

Bruno Mattei: Often refered to as the Italian Ed Wood. He seems to purposely make crap, and he makes his crap very funny for it. However, I just watched "The Other Hell" which had some inspiration. So once again, his later movies would make this likely.

Uwe Boll: Some people argue that he actually purposely makes crap, but I disagree. Even if you hate the movie(and I do), "House of Dead" is too experimental to be purposely bad. "Alone in the Dark" also showed some talent, but "BloodRayne" does seem to be purposely inept. His more recent movies seem to indicate that he's getting better....but that doesn't say much. Either way, if his movies were all DTV and not based on video games, I think he would just be forgotten and ignored.


So what do you guys think?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 15, 2008)

You have to see Plan 9 from outer space

really, cant be worst directed


----------



## Chee (Sep 15, 2008)

I dunno. Everyone that comes to my mind has made a couple of bad movies but has also made a couple of good ones. =\


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> I dunno. Everyone that comes to my mind has made a couple of bad movies but has also made a couple of good ones. =\



Have you seen any of the movies of the directors I mentioned?

Otherwise, yeah, everyone has their good and bad ones.


----------



## Chee (Sep 15, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Have you seen any of the movies of the directors I mentioned?
> 
> Otherwise, yeah, everyone has their good and bad ones.



Nope, and probably never will because of that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> Nope, and probably never will because of that.



Sure you havent seen any uwe Boll films? He sure gets alot of theatrical releases....House of the Dead, Alone in the Dark, In the Name of the King: Dungeon Seige, BloodRayne(and it's sequel), and he's even got a Fry Cry movie coming out.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 15, 2008)

UWE BOLL


----------



## Chee (Sep 15, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Sure you havent seen any uwe Boll films? He sure gets alot of theatrical releases....House of the Dead, Alone in the Dark, In the Name of the King: Dungeon Seige, BloodRayne(and it's sequel), and he's even got a Fry Cry movie coming out.



Gngh, heck no. Those all sounded stupid so I never checked them out.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 15, 2008)

I never saw anything from Boll but sure he is known for extremely crappy results


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Stark said:


> UWE BOLL



1      2      3


----------



## Starrk (Sep 15, 2008)

'crappy' is an understatement.

Satan would cry in a corner after seeing any of them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2008)

Poor Uwe Boll. His only fan is....himself.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 15, 2008)

Blue said:


> 1      2      3



4      5      6


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 15, 2008)

there's a spanish guy called Álvaro Sáenz de Heredia who is shamefully bad

I mean, seriously bad.


----------



## Xion (Sep 15, 2008)

Uwe Boll. The rumors ARE true.


----------



## Podman (Sep 15, 2008)

The Uweboll video-game movies were shit holes.


        Even though I have definitly have seen worse directing, the only directors who I hate and know their names are Tim Burton, and Steve Spielsburg ( His *only* good movies are the "Back to the Future" Series. )

 Also pretty much any lifetime movie, or Spike Lee.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2008)

Podman77 said:


> The Uweboll video-game movies were shit holes.
> 
> 
> Even though I have definitly have seen worse directing, the only directors who I hate and know their names are Tim Burton, and Steve Spielsburg ( His *only* good movies are the "Back to the Future" Series. )
> ...



I now feel bad for saying that Chee had no taste.

Did Spielberg even direct those Back to the Future movies?

You mean you don't like Indiana Jones, Jurassic Park, Jaws, E.T, or 1941? Those are all classics(kidding on the last one)


----------



## Chee (Sep 15, 2008)

Spielburg did Schlinder's List (and like Martial said, all those classics) and we all know how great that movie is. Spielburg is a bad director? Hell no.

Same thing with Tim Burton, his films are unqiue but they certainly aren't bad.


----------



## Koi (Sep 15, 2008)

Uwe Boll is up there.  Along with Paul W. S. Anderson.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2008)

Nah, Anderson is only hated because he video-game movies, which are too risky. I liked "Event Horizon".....actually, I'm fine with most of his stuff......while rarely ever really loving any of it.


----------



## laly (Sep 15, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Poor Uwe Boll. His only fan is....himself.



I just realized that I saw one of his movies, In the Name of the King. It was so bad that I totally forgot I'd seen it until you mentioned it.

But it was not nearly as bad as D-Wars was. Apparantly it was directed by a guy named Hyung Rae Shim. Judging by that one movie, I'd say he's not the best director out there. For your own good, refrain from watching this. Seriously not worth it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 15, 2008)

"Toilet Boll".


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2008)

lol, ironically, In the Name of the King wasn't even his worst movie......just a bland one.

D-Wars was uneven. It ripped off Transformers, was poorly acted, and definately had a shitfest for a script. But the director kind of sold me, and the special effects did have a certain charm to them........was it a bad movie? Yes, but a spiced up bad movie.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 16, 2008)

Uwe Boll *is* indeed pretty bad.


----------



## Seany (Sep 16, 2008)

Uwe Boll Uwe Boll Uwe Boll


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

Uwe Boll and Ed Wood


----------



## azuken (Sep 16, 2008)

Uwe Boll.......


----------



## Emery (Sep 16, 2008)

Jason Friedberg and Adam Seltzer.


----------



## azuken (Sep 16, 2008)

I would rather watch Disaster Movie then Alone In The Dark.... Not to mention Friedberg and Seltzer made the original scary movie, which was funny as hell.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 16, 2008)

Whoever directed teh last mimzy.

I went to go see a fun movie but it wasn't on so a couple friends and I just decided, heck lets Mimzy it up. So go in expecting a cute childrens movie we can laugh and smile warmly about.


THING SUCKED.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Sep 16, 2008)

Edward D. Wood Jr.
it's fact O_O
although I myself take a strong dislike to Tarrantino & Spielberg


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 16, 2008)

Podman77 said:


> The Uweboll video-game movies were shit holes.
> 
> 
> Even though I have definitly have seen worse directing, the only directors who I hate and know their names are Tim Burton, and Steve Spielsburg ( His *only* good movies are the "Back to the Future" Series. )
> ...



Have you even seen movies like Saving Private Ryan or Schindler's List?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 16, 2008)

Spike Lee, Buron, and Spielberg are bad directors?  People have really high standards.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 16, 2008)

Emery said:


> Jason Friedberg and Adam Seltzer.



those motherfuckers


----------



## Chee (Sep 16, 2008)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> although I myself take a strong dislike to Tarrantino & Spielberg



Hate them all you want, they are _good_ directors.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm actually not a big Spike Lee fan. But to be fair, it's mainly Spike Lee outside of the movies that bugs me.

Such as his fued with Clint Eastwood, which I'm surprised it didn't backfire on him that much.

1) I just watched Flags of Our Fathers and yes, there are black people in a few scenes.
2) In WW2, blacks were segregated from whites.

So Spike Lee apparently didn't pay enough attention to the movie and history.......

In fact, his constant use of the race card almost makes me simply not want to watch his stuff in general, which is upsetting because he is a talented director.


----------



## Even (Sep 16, 2008)

Stark said:


> 4      5      6



7      8      9

and the idiots that made Epic Movie, Meet the Spartans and Disaster Movie...


----------



## Chee (Sep 16, 2008)

Even said:


> 7      8      9
> 
> and the idiots that made Epic Movie, Meet the Spartans and Disaster Movie...



That's pretty obvious.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2008)

Actually, I blame the producers/writers for the shortcomings of those movies.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 17, 2008)

That _Movie_ series of movies (_Scary, Epic, Date, Superhero, etc..._) went downhill after the Wayans Brothers decided to stop working with them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2008)

Stark said:


> That _Movie_ series of movies (_Scary, Epic, Date, Superhero, etc..._) went downhill after the Wayans Brothers decided to stop working with them.



I disagree. I thought Scary Movie 2 proved that the Wayans were officially out of ideas. In some ways, I prefer SM3.

The problem with all of these movies is that they are being made cheap and the scripts are being rushed.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2008)

I know as if Wayan brothers are geniuses, most of the SM jokes were retarded, depending on girls boobs.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 17, 2008)

I didn't say they were good jokes, just that the movies became unpopular after a while.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 17, 2008)

the best Movie movie is probably Scary movie (first one) and still i rate it at best with a 5/10

the rest is just  with Epic movie giving you desires of annihilation


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2008)

> just that the movies became unpopular after a while.



Everything eventually become less popular, unlike here where the movies just got shitter, which is an achievement in it self.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd say it's a tie between Uwe Boll and Jason Friedberg/Aaron Seltzer. In case you don't know who Jason and Andy are, they're the two dudes that direct all those shitty ass spoof movies like Meet The Spartans and Disaster Movie.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Uwe Boll: Some people argue that he actually purposely makes crap, but I disagree. Even if you hate the movie(and I do), "House of Dead" is too experimental to be purposely bad. "Alone in the Dark" also showed some talent, but "BloodRayne" does seem to be purposely inept. His more recent movies seem to indicate that he's getting better....but that doesn't say much. Either way, if his movies were all DTV and not based on video games, I think he would just be forgotten and ignored.



'Nuff said. The man makes crap about good games. Purposely or not, he needs to go back to film school.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2008)

Uwe Boll, I don't anyone else who has lost as much money as he has on his failed movies turned failed porn movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2008)

Larry Clark, the dude that did Teenage Caveman might be up there as well.....


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Sep 18, 2008)

The one who made harry potter movie 4.


----------

